# [PA] Panama | road infrastructure • carreteras y autopistas de Panama



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Panama*


















Panama's roads, traffic and transportation systems are generally safe, with traffic lights having undergone a recent overhaul and most have been replaced by intelligent traffic lights, even at busy intersections where they are not needed. Driving during the midday is usually slow and demanding due to dense traffic, frequent traffic jams, and street renovation programs. On roads where poor lighting and driving conditions prevail, night driving is difficult and in many cases, restricted by local authorities, this usually occurs in informal settlements. Night driving is particularly hazardous in these areas.

Highways are well-developed for Latin America. In Panama City there are six highways: 
_ Panama-Arraijan Bridge of the Americas, 
_ Panama-Arraijan Centennial Bridge, 
_ Arraijan-Chorrera, 
_ Corredor Norte, 
_ Corredor Sur
_ Autopista Alberto Motta

*Corredor Sur* lenght: 21 Km









The Corredor Sur is a viaduct that crosses the Panama Bay from San Francisco to the international airport of Tocumen. It's main function is to decongest traffic from and to the airport. The junction with the Corredor Norte decreases the transit traffic volume and it's the faster way to go and exit from the city; the Corridor Sur permits to save around 30 minutes comparated to alternatives routes. 
The highway has a lenght of 21 Km 2x2 lanes + shoulders, stretching along a pylon bridge to Atlapa and from there over an embankment through Punta Pacifica, arriving to the juction with Avenida Balboa.
The highway was inaugurated in 2000.

Panama City from the Corredor Sur


















Corredor Sur viaduct over Panama Bay









Viaduct seen from Torre de Panama Viejo


















Tollgates in downtown Panama. $1.40 the toll Avenida Balbona, $1.25 the toll Via Cincuentenario (visible in the background)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Corredor Norte* Lenght: 25 Km
The Corredor Norte is a modern highway in Panama city, built from 1996 with the aim to connect the downtown with the main districts of the northern part of the city. Based on 25 km project, due problems during construction the corridor is not finished yet. The last sections heading towards the international airport of Tocumen is working progress making an entire bypass of Panama City with its junction with Corredor Sur.









Brisas del Golf Toolgate


















Corredor orte from Mallorca Park


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Panama-Arraijan Bridge of the Americas*
The Panama-Arraijan is the southern section of Pan-American Highway, aprox 16 Km, that links the city of Arraijan with Panama City in Avenida de los Martires. This section is famous for the Bridge of the Americas.
The Bridge of the Americas (Puente de las Américas) is a road bridge in Panama, which spans the Pacific entrance to the Panama Canal. Completed in 1962, it was the only non-swinging bridge connecting the north and south American land masses until the opening of the Centennial Bridge in 2004. The Bridge of the Americas crosses the Pacific approach to the Panama Canal at Balboa, near Panama City. The bridge has a total length of 1,654 m in 14 spans, abutment to abutment. The main span measures 344 m and the tied arch (the center part of the main span) is 259 m.The highest point of the bridge is 117 m above sea level. 
When opened, the bridge was an important part of the Pan-American Highway, and carried around 9,500 vehicles per day; however, this expanded over time, and by 2004 the bridge was carrying 35,000 vehicles per day. The bridge therefore became a significant bottleneck on the highway, which led to the construction of the Centennial Bridge, which now carries the Pan-American Highway too.





































Heading towards Arraijan from Panama City


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Panama-Arraijan Centennial Bridge*
The Panama-Arraijan is the northern section of Pan-American Highway, aprox 22 Km, that links the city of Arraijan with Panama City. With a cloverleaf junction in Paseo Dorado, the highway links itself with the Corredor Norte. This section is famous for the Centennial Brdige. 
Panama's Centennial Bridge (Puente Centenario) is a bridge crossing the Panama Canal. It was built to supplement the overcrowded Bridge of the Americas, and to replace it as the carrier of the Pan-American Highway; upon its opening in 2004, it became only the second permanent crossing of the canal. The Centennial Bridge is located 15 km north of the Bridge of the Americas, and crosses the Gaillard Cut close to the Pedro Miguel locks. New freeway sections, connecting Arraijan in the west to Cerro Patacon in the east via the bridge, significantly alleviate congestion on the Bridge of the Americas.
The bridge is a cable-stayed design with a total span of 1,052 m. The main span is 320 m, and clears the canal by 80 m, allowing large vessels to pass below it. The bridge is supported by two towers, each 184 m high. The deck carries six lanes of traffic across the canal. The bridge is designed to withstand the earthquakes which are frequently recorded in the canal area. The West Tower of the bridge was built about 50m inland to allow space for the future widening of the Panama Canal.

Aerial view of the Pan-American Highway and the Centennial Bridge crossing Panama Canal



























Centennial Bridge from Arraijan towards Panama City




































Centennial Bridge from Panama City towards Arraijan


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Autopista Alberto Motta Cardoze (Autopista Panama-Colon/Trans-isthmian Highway)* Lenght: aprox 71 Km
The Autopista Alberto Motta Cardoze is a main road of aprox 71 Km that links Panama city on the Pacific coast with Colon on the Atlantic coast. It's unofficially known as Trans-isthmian Highway. The highway is actually work in progress since the project is an upgrade of pre-existant road that linked the two cities (In some areas the road has not been upgraded or improved since it was built in 1943). The highway at the bridge in San Miguelito in Panama City and the project includes the rehabilitation of 71 kilometers of existing roadway. The entire roadway will be blacktopped and widened. 
The first section to be repaired is the 8.2 kilometer stretch from the bridge over the Gatun River to Sabanitas, and the 6.0 kilometer section between the town of Cativá and the "cuatro altos" (so named because it used to be an intersection with four-way stop signs) at the entrance to Colon. During works is added additional lanes where the road goes uphill to allow faster vehicles to pass the hundreds of slow-moving trucks that go between Panama City and Colon every day. When the highway will be completed, the distance between Panama and Colon will be covered in less than 40 minutes.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Some other pics of the Autopista Alberto Motta Cardoze


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Arraijan-La Chorrera Highway* Lenght. 20.8 Km

The Arraijan-La Chorrera is a highway was built in 1981 of 20.8 Km, linking the cities of Arraijan and La Chorrera. It's a parallel branch of the Carrettera Panamamerica, starting from the junction in La Estancia district in Arraijan and ending with the junction in Guadalupe district in La Chorrera. While the Carrettera Panamaerica runs through the city (it's the main road in the city center, known as Avenida Las Americas), the highway has a bypass function. At the moment the highway is working progress for a project of rehabilitation and widening. This project has an investiment of $152.6 millions including the widening from 2x2 to 3x3, new illumination and renovation of the bridges along the highway and other restorations.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

View on Corredor Sur junction with Via Israel from San Francisco Bay Tower 100, Panama City. 









Nocturnal view


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Are there plans to open a border crossing to Colombia? It would be useful but I know there are some issues between the two countries, mostly related to gang violence and lawlessness in some parts of Colombia.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

italystf said:


> Are there plans to open a border crossing to Colombia? It would be useful but I know there are some issues between the two countries, mostly related to gang violence and lawlessness in some parts of Colombia.


The border between Panama and Colombia is opened, the problem is that there's no road that crosses it. It's the famous Darien Gap. It is a large swath of undeveloped swampland and forest of 160 km long and about 50 km wide. Roadbuilding through this area is too expensive (The zone is national park and home of some native indian tribes), so the Pan-American highway stops in Yaviza. 
The Darien Gap can be crossed however by foot (somebody in past also managed to cross it the same with moto and 4WD) but as you said, the zone has presence of FARC, smugglers and drug trafficants. 
To cross the border by land, you can do it in Puerto Obaldia and arrive in Capurgana, Colombia. Problem is that there's no road to Puerto Obaldia (you can arrive by plane or by boat). And you can cross the border by boat or by foot (more or less 4 hours walking along the coast), cause in these places there are no cars

In green the Darien Gap


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Unless I am mistaken I think there is also a ferry service that runs between Cartagena in Colombia and Colon in Panama.

Anyways does anyone here know if Panama has an Electronic Toll Collection system similar to EZ-Pass/Sunpass in the US, IAVE in Mexico, or Quick Pass in Costa Rica?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Unless I am mistaken I think there is also a ferry service that runs between Cartagena in Colombia and Colon in Panama.
> 
> Anyways does anyone here know if Panama has an Electronic Toll Collection system similar to EZ-Pass/Sunpass in the US, IAVE in Mexico, or Quick Pass in Costa Rica?


You're not mistaken, there's ferry between those cities. It's the ferry that anybody travelling along the Pan-American Highway take.

Yes, there is on the Corredor Sur and it's called SurExpress.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Road sign in Panama, along the Pan-American Highway. The town of Paso Canoas is the border with Costa Rica (Paso Canoas is in CR)


----------



## joshbc (Nov 20, 2011)

Great thread friend.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Avenida Balboa/ Cinta Costera, Panama City*
The Avenida Balboa is the most modern avenue in Panama City. It's 3,5 Km long, it has six lanes and it carries daily around 75,000 vehicles. It's linked with the Corredor Sur by the Puente de las Esclavas, and Via Israel by the Paitilla Bridge. The road was totally rebuilt in 2009 with the the opening of the Cinta Costera.
The Cinta Costera (Coastal Beltaway) is a three-phases project of 26-hectare land reclamation; the first phase costed USD 189 millions. The project consisted of four lanes in direction of the Corredor Sur, and the six lanes of the Avenida Balboa as access to the capital. It has also new parks, five gazebos, a bike path, fountains, green areas with tropical plants and a monument of Balboa, the man who discovered the Pacific Ocean. 
The second phase started in 2009, that linked the Cinta Costera to the jetty, costed around USD 52 millions.
The third phase started in March 2011, it consists to connect the Avenida Balboa to Avenida de las Poetas through a tunnel, and the maintenance of the existing roads. The cost of this phase is around USD 777 millions. The entire project was assigned to the brazilian company Odebrecht

Avenida Balboa









Cinta Costera









Avenida Balboa & cinta Costera, looking east from Destiny Tower


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^
I'm really loving the last pic.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cinta Costera


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> You're not mistaken, there's ferry between those cities. It's the ferry that anybody travelling along the Pan-American Highway take.


Source? All I found was this:

Excitement: http://www.panama-guide.com/article.php/20120410133440637

Disappointment: http://www.drivenachodrive.com/abou...-about-the-new-ferry-from-panama-to-colombia/


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ The same panama-guide, plus I read an article in italian that said that the ferry was already operative since May. 


> La nave “Nissos Rodos” salpa dal porto panamense Colón 2000 e ha una capacità di circa 1.500 passeggeri e 500 auto. A bordo i passeggeri, che possono scegliere tra poltrone o cabine, hanno a disposizione anche un ristorante, un bar e un teatro per spettacoli per trascorrere le circa 10 ore necessarie per arrivare a Cartagena.
> Il nuovo collegamento, inaugurato il 10 maggio, stimolerà la crescita del settore turistico e sarà promosso sia a Panama che in Colombia.


I tried to search some infos, it's pretty unclear. Somebody says that the ferry is already there waiting for the permissions, others say that there isn't and will never be again a ferry service. But a online newspaper wrote on 22 May:



> Starting May 10, the Nissos Rodos ferry, of the Panamerican Seaways cruise line, began carrying passengers between Colon, Panama, and Cartagena, Colombia. The ferry has the capacity to carry approximately 1,500 people but has launched service at only half-capacity. Transit time is seven hours. The ferry also carries containers and automobiles.


. 

So I don't know...I hope somebody from Panama reads this thread and could clarify us about this "ghost ferry"...


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^
Awesome!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pan-American Highway between Las Lajas and Arraijan


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Corredor Sur tollgate


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Satyricon84 said:


> Road sign in Panama on the Ruta Rambala-Almirante. Guabito is located right before the border with Costa Rica


Esta señal está ubicada en Gualaca
This signal stay in Gualaca City


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Panamerican Highway pics-

*David City. Terronal Mall*









*Coronado Town, Panama*









*Campana Mountain*


----------



## elPasso (Dec 27, 2012)

*Cruise Ship Going through the Panama Canal*


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

This pics are from Cocle Province. Panamerican Highway


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Panamerican Route, near of Santiago de Veraguas. It´s made with Portland concrete.


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Panamerican Highway at Chiriqui Province.


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Viguí River Bridge at Barro Blanco


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

David - Dolega - Boquete. Highway.

















[/URL]








[/URL]

*Trabajos de pintura de los puentes*







[


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Corredor Sur in Panamá. It opened in 2000.


20140206 5DIII Panama 30 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

According to this, there is an expansion project for the Corredor Sur highway in Panama City. There are four components:

1. The number of lanes of the Corredor Sur will be increased from four to six.
2. The Avenida Ernesto T. Lefevre will be extended out into the sea to connect to the Corredor Sur.
3. The construction of a 44-acre landfill, 27 lots may be sold for commercial or residential use.
4. A new viaduct.


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

Corredor Sur have a 3km rockfill section. It has a core of rock of 5 kilos to 20 kilos, is covered by three layers heavier rock up to 700 kilos. Then is protected by a breakwater of 20 tons rocks


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Panama Highway 9: Colón - Panamá


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there any news concerning fulfillment of this missing link?:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

So far there are no serious plans for building a highway through the Darien Gap. Many Panamanian officials are actually against building a road through the Darien Gap because of drug trafficking concerns and the fact that FARC and other guerilla/paramilitary control still control much of the territory on the Colombian side. Building a road would also be very expensive since it has to traverse through some mountainous terrain in addition to swamps and wetlands which many environmentalists oppose as well.


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

^^ The perfect South American "stereotypes": Drug trafficking lords controlling entire countries, guerrillas in "Che" style hiding in the jungle, along with environmentalists who makes themselves devour by anacondas :lol:.

Nonetheless, the situation have changed dramatically since the 1990's, from a ruined state ruled fire & blood by Medellin and Cali drug barons, Colombia is now a Latin American powerhouse, quickly rising and becoming a major South American economy. Actually, drug traffickers are extremely smart, they are using the Darien Gap as a "hub", a place to hide their stuff, to pass with almost no controls, have illegal airports and ports there with illegal planes and jets (extremely dangerous for air traffic), they are very imaginative and the worldwide drug deal have never been so flourishing. It's just to say that the Gap is not reducing their activities at all, nor it is preventing them to distribute their "merchandise" North of it, quite the contrary in fact. Further, I would be more afraid by Panama's northern Central American "drug intermediary" neighbors that have much more "delicate" situation than in most of South America, are extremely violent and unstable with the highest homicide rates in the world. As for the guerrillas, they are also in Central America as well, and leaving a "no man's land" is helping them a lot, as they can hide, put in place training camps, most of all, they have an ideal location for weapons and military equipment dropping zone, as no one will bother them.
IMHO, leaving this "Gap" wild can only contribute and encourage such illegal activities, with no prospect for the future, and unnecessarily cut huge relationship potential between Latin American countries for wacky reasons.

Environmentalists are not "dictators" AFAIK, the can't impose to an entire continent "isolationism". On the other hand, seeing the Darien Gap from a map and satellite perspective, there are many places where a road could be built with low effects for the jungle. Moreover, many technical structures such as bridges and tunnels could bring to almost zero the environmental impact. Beside, techniques to build such road are existing since quite a long time. Sure it will cost money, but is this 60 miles missing link of the Panamerican Highway not worth it?


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

As far as I know, drug trafficking, political instability, violence and guerrillas are not a problem neither in Panama, Costa Rica, and Nicaragua. In Honduras and all the countries to the north, right there you have problems with the large Maras, and other organizations coming even from the north of Mexico like Los Zetas. 

Anyway, I don't think that constructing a route over the Darien Gap will stop this issue. What is needed is more cooperation among the governments in order to improve control on land, air and sea routes.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Indeed. Panama is not El Salvador or Mexico. In 2012 it had 17.2 intentional homicides per 100,000 people, for 39.9 in Guatemala or 41.2 in El Salvador (source), and different sources state that crime is going down. It's the third safest country in Central America; which is not saying very much, but it's far from the Central American stereotype.


----------

